# 6 month old V jumping and biting on walk



## LouWalt (Mar 14, 2021)

Hi,
Apologies for the long post in advance! 

I am looking for some advice on what we can do to stop our 6 month male vizsla biting whilst on a walk.

He is our first V but have others in the family so knew they are challenging puppies. He has always been very mouthy and we have persisted with training and now in the house he is pretty good at bringing a toy to play with rather than his teeth. This issue is when we go outside. Some days he walks perfectly, we’ve been working on leash walking and healing which he picked up quickly. However, sometimes he suddenly ‘attacks’ us biting (hard enough to rip coats and leave a bruise) he will continue to do this until we manage to gain his attention through a treat or securing his lead to a post or anything nearby and stepping back until he calms down. This behaviour seems to have come out the blue and is getting more frequent. We know there must be a trigger but we’re not sure what it is. He is better when we go somewhere new or out with other dogs as his attention is on us more as he can be a bit anxious about leaving us too much.

He gets 3 walks a day, usually about 45 mins/1hour in the morning with some lead and some off lead time where we will also play fetch to tire him out. He gets another similar walk in the afternoon and then a 35min road walk in the evening where we focus on training and getting him to focusing on us. We are increasing his walk times as he gets older so we don’t hurt his joints and the end game is for him to be a trail dog and run along side our mountain bikes so he will have a purpose/job. We have started training for this and it’s going well but again we don’t want to put pressure on his joints. Is this enough exercise for a 6 month old V? I’m not sure if we’re being overly cautious.
We don’t use any aggressive correction techniques and this is all we have ever been recommended. A treat will sometimes work but it takes a while and we are getting worried it won’t be enough for him to stop.

Any advice would be highly appreciated!
Thank you


----------



## rchik43 (Apr 12, 2020)

I think you are walking him enough, only thing I can think of is try to walk him on as much grass as possible instead of concrete. I walk mine on paths that have a mix , he walks on grass may be 75% of the time...concrete during the rest. Regarding the jumping and biting, it seems normal. Mine did it a lot. The only reliable way I could drill it into him to stop doing that was with a squirt gun. A quick squirt to the face with a firm NO, NO. got the message across. Next time he would stop as soon as I said no. Sometimes after a few weeks he would do it again...so I do carry a squirt gun with me still to remind him , just in case he does not respond to a NO.


----------



## Kazi (Jun 8, 2020)

LouWalt said:


> Hi,
> Apologies for the long post in advance!
> 
> I am looking for some advice on what we can do to stop our 6 month male vizsla biting whilst on a walk.
> ...


I shouldn’t really comment as I am not an experienced v owner but Reggie did this also usually when he was either going or returning from a walk. I tried many suggestions to try to stop it but if I’m honest not much worked until he reached around the 8/9 month mark when it petered out. He is now 11 months and no more episodes when out for walks so I hope it gives u reassurance it will cease at one point.


----------



## LouWalt (Mar 14, 2021)

Kazi said:


> I shouldn’t really comment as I am not an experienced v owner but Reggie did this also usually when he was either going or returning from a walk. I tried many suggestions to try to stop it but if I’m honest not much worked until he reached around the 8/9 month mark when it petered out. He is now 11 months and no more episodes when out for walks so I hope it gives u reassurance it will cease at one point.


Thank you! Think we needed a bit of reassurance that it’s a normal thing. He’s a lot worse coming back aswell so we will just persevere and hope he grows out of it soon🤞🏻


----------



## LouWalt (Mar 14, 2021)

rchik43 said:


> I think you are walking him enough, only thing I can think of is try to walk him on as much grass as possible instead of concrete. I walk mine on paths that have a mix , he walks on grass may be 75% of the time...concrete during the rest. Regarding the jumping and biting, it seems normal. Mine did it a lot. The only reliable way I could drill it into him to stop doing that was with a squirt gun. A quick squirt to the face with a firm NO, NO. got the message across. Next time he would stop as soon as I said no. Sometimes after a few weeks he would do it again...so I do carry a squirt gun with me still to remind him , just in case he does not respond to a NO.


Thank you for responding! We have just ordered a squirt gun so hopefully it will work for him 🤞🏻Happy that it’s a normal thing and not something we’re doing wrong tho so thank you for the reassurance


----------



## Kazi (Jun 8, 2020)

LouWalt said:


> Thank you! Think we needed a bit of reassurance that it’s a normal thing. He’s a lot worse coming back aswell so we will just persevere and hope he grows out of it soon🤞🏻


Yip Reggie was at his most hyper on way home and strangely enough nearly always the same spot. They really are unique dogs 🥴🥴


----------



## rchik43 (Apr 12, 2020)

Yes, Pillu also had his spots on the way back home, where he would do this.! lol, unique dogs indeed 😂 😂 😂


----------



## rchik43 (Apr 12, 2020)

Love those 'Bat' ears on Reggie


----------



## LouWalt (Mar 14, 2021)

Couldn’t agree more, very unique but so adorable you can’t stay mad for long 😂


----------

